# [EVDL] Ford Focus EV Conversion



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Perhaps I'm restating the same thing as someone else,
but if it were me, I'd be concerned with who has
already done one.
CivicWithACord was infinitely easier, b/c I'd seen/had
video/etc. of someone else's conversion of my model
and a resource RE: what do avoid, what the range would
be, etc.



> --- storm connors <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Sounds on target to me. I'd measure and see if more
> > batteries wouldn't fit.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

My only concern would be how computer integrated it is. Many newer 
cars use the computer as part of the speedometer/odometer drive and 
that makes a conversion difficult.

Thanks,


Mike Chancey,
'88 Civic EV
Kansas City, Missouri
EV Photo Album at: http://evalbum.com
My Electric Car at: http://www.geocities.com/electric_honda
Mid-America EAA chapter at: http://maeaa.org
Join the EV List at: http://www.madkatz.com/ev/evlist.html

In medio stat virtus - Virtue is in the moderate, not the extreme 
position. (Horace) 

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

It turns out you can't find the GVWR on the Ford web site. So, since my son
has a 2005 I took a look. GVWR is listed at 3715 lbs. The total for
occupants plus luggage is 827 lbs.

What is a good rule of thumb regarding gross weight? Is it that the
conversion, plus passengers, should not exceed GVWR? Or, should the finished
weight be GVWR - 827?
_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

The issue of the car's computer is very interesting. If the engine
controller is integrated into a "car computer", that might be very
complicated. But, if the engine controller is a separate module then it
might be able to give the computer some inputs that would make it happy.

So, I have more homework to do.
_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------

